# Dog Food  Tue 1/7/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 7, 2020)

Tue 1/7/2020 9:21 AM










 
Dear Fellow Dog Lover, 

I'm pleased to report there have been no dog food recalls issued since September 26, 2019.

*Euthanasia Drug Discovered in Adulterated Animal Fat*

The FDA recently discovered an animal euthanasia drug (pentobarbital) in test samples collected at a major supplier of animal fat to the pet food industry.

We're unable to locate any information about which pet food brands may have purchased the affected ingredient.

For this reason, we recommend all dog and cat owners remain alert to the potential for future recalls related to this news.

Click here to read the official FDA Warning Letter sent to the producer.

*Dog Food Recall Update*
Some pet foods previously recalled may still be on store shelves... or in your own home. So, if you've *missed* any of the * 11 recalls *we've sent since July... be sure to visit our  Dog Food Recalls page for full details.

*10 Best Dog Food Lists 
Recently Updated*

Over the last 90 days, The Dog Food Advisor has updated the following best dog food pages:

Best *Dry* Dog Food
Best *Wet* Dog Food
Best *Puppy *Food
Best *Affordable* Dog Food
Best Dog Food for *Allergies*
Best *Grain-Free* Dog Food
Best Dog Food *Made with Grain*
Best Dog Food for *Sensitive Stomach*
Best *Senior* Dog Food
Best Dog Food for *Weight Loss*
Click here to see ALL our Best Dog Food lists for January 2020

Please be sure to *share* this report with other pet owners.

Mike Sagman, Editor
The Dog Food Advisor
Saving Good Dogs From Bad Dog Food

P.S. Not yet on our recall notification list?  Click here to get FREE lifesaving recall alerts by email. No spam. Cancel anytime.


----------



## Murray (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you very much from our best friends . . .


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for the link to the email alert Dog Food Advisor Dave.

I never new such a thing existed.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks again Dave! I signed up for their email notices a couple years back, they stay on the job. RAY


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you.  I follow Dog Food Adviser to make sure food for doggies is safe, and I refer folks there as well.  Great information, Thanks.


----------

